# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Проблемка со спиной

## PoleGlot

Всем привет!У меня проблема со спиной, не знаю что и делать..Долго сижу за компом постоянно.Хотел попросить совета, как вылечить, у меня похоже грыжа..Вылечить именно упражнениями домаИСпасиб всем заранее за ответы..

----------


## Lucifer

Во-первых - меньши сиди за компом и почаще выходи на улицу
Во-вторых - старайся делать зарядку
И в-третьих - если грыжа иди к доктору!

----------


## Girls

Если грыжа,то только к врачу и лучше не запускать.

----------


## Льдинка

PoleGlot, грыжа от того, что сидишь за компом? жесть.... так не бывает... ладно б, если геморрой)

----------


## Wooorker

лежал в больнице несколько лет назад с этим делом
(платно)
очень молодая и физически крепкий лечащий врач попалася
она говорит у неё такая же проблема
и вот что поможет - отжимайся грит 100 раз за день
и забудешь про спину
(вот откуда у неё такие плечи!!!)
в общем до 100 я так и не дошёл
но моих 20 - 50 отжиманий в день (один - два подхода) хватило того чтобы не вспоминать про спину
если на неделю или больше забью - она напоминает о себе :)

суть в том чтобы мышцы спины и живота разгрузили позвоночник
а для этого они должны быть ого го в каком состоянии

----------


## Wannel

К массажисту сходите на общий массаж, мне после массажа спина долго не болит.

----------


## thelandingpage

Зарядка, бассейн и все наладится. Больше двигайтесь. Не тягайте тяжести.

----------

